# Rocking motorcycle plans



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Seems to me that some time back someone wanted rocking motorcycle plans. For a kid I hope. Anyway ran across these plans today. They look very doable. You might have to look a bit, but they are there, in English even. >
https://yandex.ru/collections/card/58d30ba7b47883331cae59e9/


----------

